# Xin review sữa Bubs Organic?



## Hoài Thương

Bé nhà em 2 tuổi, tăng cân chậm lắm các mẹ ạ. Mỗi tháng con cân mà mẹ lại ủ rũ buồn thiu cả người. Bù lại thì con rất cứng cáp, trộm vía khoẻ mạnh, nhanh nhẹn, hoà đồng với các bạn nên em có phần an tâm. Em đang định đổi sang loại sữa mát khác, nghe các mẹ gần đây hay bàn tán về sữa Bubs Organic tốt lắm, mẹ nào dùng sữa này chưa ạ? Cho em xin chút review ạ


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng

Sữa bubs organic này tốt đó mom, con uống tăng cân đều, ổn định tiêu háo đó


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Sữa bubs organic này tốt đó mom, con uống tăng cân đều, ổn định tiêu háo đó


Sữa này con uống có táo ko vậy mom ơi


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Sữa này con uống có táo ko vậy mom ơi


Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón.


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến

Ngọc Ánh Hồng nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón.


Ổn nhỉ, để đổi sang sữa này cho con uống xem sao nào


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo

E cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs đây nè mom, trộm vía con ăn uống đc, tăng cân đều đó mom


----------



## thao lê

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> E cũng đang cho con uống sữa bubs đây nè mom, trộm vía con ăn uống đc, tăng cân đều đó mom


Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom nhỉ


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo

thao lê nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào vậy mom nhỉ


Dòng này của Úc đó m


----------



## Thảo Hoàng

Bé mà tăng cân chậm nên chọn dòng có đạm whey nha mom, bubs organic này tốt đó mom ơi


----------



## Hà Thy

Bubs organic tốt mà, dòng này thì nhiều chất dinh dưỡng có chứa Protein A2 trong sữa dê Úc, giống với sữa mẹ nhất


----------



## văn khánh trang

Hà Thy nói:


> Bubs organic tốt mà, dòng này thì nhiều chất dinh dưỡng có chứa Protein A2 trong sữa dê Úc, giống với sữa mẹ nhất


Sữa này con dễ uống ko vậy c


----------



## Hà Thy

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa này con dễ uống ko vậy c


Mùi vị thơm ngon nên hầu như bé nào cũng thích, giống sữa mẹ nên ko con mau quen sữa đó mom


----------



## văn khánh trang

Hà Thy nói:


> Mùi vị thơm ngon nên hầu như bé nào cũng thích, giống sữa mẹ nên ko con mau quen sữa đó mom


Dạ cảm ơn c nha, thế chắc e cũng bổ sung thêm cho con sữa này xem sao


----------



## Oanh Tran

Bubs organic tốt đó mom, sữa mùi thơm dễ uống, lại có nh dưỡng chất


----------



## Diễm Lệ

Chọn bubs organic cho con đi mom, dòng này mát, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa  giúp đường ruột của con ổn định đó mom


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Chọn bubs organic cho con đi mom, dòng này mát, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa  giúp đường ruột của con ổn định đó mom


Sữa này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc vậy ạ


----------



## Diễm Lệ

Bảo Hoài Nguyễn nói:


> Sữa này bé mấy tuổi là uống đc vậy ạ


Dòng này từ 0-36 tháng tuổi ấy mom, tùy vào độ tuổi của con mình chọn cho con uống phù hợp nè


----------



## Bảo Hoài Nguyễn

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Dòng này từ 0-36 tháng tuổi ấy mom, tùy vào độ tuổi của con mình chọn cho con uống phù hợp nè


Bé nhà mịnh 2t thế chắc đổi loại này cho con uống xem sao nào


----------



## Gia Nghi

Bé nhà 2t gầy nheo xót cả ruột, sau khi tìm hiểu thấy mn dùng sữa bubs organic này tốt, mua thử cho con uống, trộm vía con tăng cân mà ăn uống đc hơn đó mom


----------



## Hương Thị Lê

Gia Nghi nói:


> Bé nhà 2t gầy nheo xót cả ruột, sau khi tìm hiểu thấy mn dùng sữa bubs organic này tốt, mua thử cho con uống, trộm vía con tăng cân mà ăn uống đc hơn đó mom


Thấy con ăn uống, ko ốm vặt nữa là mừng mom nhỉ


----------



## Phượng Vũ

Sữa dê Bubs có chứa Protein A2 trong sữa dê Úc tốt đó chị, e cũng đang cho con uống sữa này nè, trộm vía con mụ lắm luôn


----------



## Phương Thùy

Phượng Vũ nói:


> Sữa dê Bubs có chứa Protein A2 trong sữa dê Úc tốt đó chị, e cũng đang cho con uống sữa này nè, trộm vía con mụ lắm luôn


Mua ở đâu vậy mom ơi


----------



## Phượng Vũ

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mua ở đâu vậy mom ơi


Đây nè mom, sữa này mua ở đây uy tín chất lượng Giới thiệu về sữa công thức Bubs Australian- Sữa Bubs


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga

Bubs organic tốt đó chị ơi,  rất giàu Vitamin và khoáng chất được các nhà khoa học nghiên cứu tính toán giúp đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của bé theo từng độ tuổi, cho con uống nên e tìm hiểu kĩ chút chị ơi


----------



## trần thanh kiều

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Bubs organic tốt đó chị ơi,  rất giàu Vitamin và khoáng chất được các nhà khoa học nghiên cứu tính toán giúp đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của bé theo từng độ tuổi, cho con uống nên e tìm hiểu kĩ chút chị ơi


Chuẩn luôn chị ơi, e mất sữa nên cũng lo lắng lắm, sau khi tìm hiểu thì thấy sữa bubs này vẫn tốt nhất luôn, giống sữa mẹ, nên bé nhà mình trộm vía ko đc  uống sữa mẹ nhưng phát triển chiều cao cân nặng so với các b cùng tuổi


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Chuẩn luôn chị ơi, e mất sữa nên cũng lo lắng lắm, sau khi tìm hiểu thì thấy sữa bubs này vẫn tốt nhất luôn, giống sữa mẹ, nên bé nhà mình trộm vía ko đc  uống sữa mẹ nhưng phát triển chiều cao cân nặng so với các b cùng tuổi


Sũa này bé sơ sinh cũng uống đc à chị


----------



## trần thanh kiều

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Sũa này bé sơ sinh cũng uống đc à chị


Ừa sưa này cho các bé từ 0-36 tháng tuổi í


----------



## Như Ngọc

Cứ cho con uống bubs organic đi chị, sữa này nh bé uống r, tốt lắm đó


----------



## Hà Thông

Trước e cũng cho con thử nh dòng sữa lắm luôn, thử đến bubs organic thì con ko bị táo mà cân nặng cũng lên ấy


----------



## đỗ vân anh

Quan tâm e cũng đang muốn cho con uống sữa bubs, có tăng cân cho con ổn định ko vậy mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Quan tâm e cũng đang muốn cho con uống sữa bubs, có tăng cân cho con ổn định ko vậy mom


Sữa này tốt đó mom ơi, thành phần có chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin giúp hấp thụ tốt, ngủ sâu giấc, giảm quấy khóc, làm mềm phân, tăng cường sự hấp thụ canxi của xương, thúc đẩy sự phát triển hệ cơ xương một cách toàn diện.


----------



## đỗ vân anh

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa này tốt đó mom ơi, thành phần có chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin giúp hấp thụ tốt, ngủ sâu giấc, giảm quấy khóc, làm mềm phân, tăng cường sự hấp thụ canxi của xương, thúc đẩy sự phát triển hệ cơ xương một cách toàn diện.


Mom cho con uống lâu chưa mom


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng

đỗ vân anh nói:


> Mom cho con uống lâu chưa mom


Mình đợt sinh mất sữa, tìm hiểu đủ loại thấy sữa bubs này tốt nhất nên cho con uống đến nay bé 3t r nè


----------



## Trang Lê

Con em cũng uống bubs organic từ hồi 2t đến giờ nè, trộm vía ổn lắm, con nhanh nhạy hẳn luôn


----------



## Linh Đoàn

Trang Lê nói:


> Con em cũng uống bubs organic từ hồi 2t đến giờ nè, trộm vía ổn lắm, con nhanh nhạy hẳn luôn


Trộm vía con mom nhỉ, nuôi con mong con khỏe mạnh là an tâm nhất


----------



## trần phương thanh

Con mình cũng ốm suốt, bé gầy nheo à, từ khi đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con thấy con ăn uống ngon hơn tăng cân ổn định đó mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

trần phương thanh nói:


> Con mình cũng ốm suốt, bé gầy nheo à, từ khi đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con thấy con ăn uống ngon hơn tăng cân ổn định đó mom


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


----------



## trần phương thanh

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy chị


 Chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón ấy


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn

trần phương thanh nói:


> Chứa GOS - lợi khuẩn đường ruột, giúp tăng khả năng miễn dịch, điều trị táo bón ấy


Ổn thế, chắc đợt này e cũng đổu sữa này cho con xem sao


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh

Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu sữa bubs này cho con thấy nhiều chất dinh dưỡng đó mom


----------



## Kiều Trang

Em cho bé uống bubs organic đây, sữa uống tốt, trộm vía con lên cân đều


----------



## Vong Tiện

Sữa bub organic này giúp con hấp thụ tốt ko vậy các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan

Vong Tiện nói:


> Sữa bub organic này giúp con hấp thụ tốt ko vậy các mẹ nhỉ


Tốt mom ơi, sữa có chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin giúp bé ăn ngon, hấp thụ tốt, ngủ sâu giấc


----------



## Vong Tiện

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Tốt mom ơi, sữa có chứa INFAT Beta-palmitin giúp bé ăn ngon, hấp thụ tốt, ngủ sâu giấc


Mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko vậy ạ


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan

Vong Tiện nói:


> Mom cho con uống thường xuyên ko vậy ạ


Ngày mình cho con uống 2 ly là đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng rồi


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le

Bubs organic  sữa này của úc, sữa dê nh dưỡng chất tốt con uống mát, ko táo gì đâu


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Bubs organic  sữa này của úc, sữa dê nh dưỡng chất tốt con uống mát, ko táo gì đâu


Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con ko nhỉ


----------



## Kieu Phuong Le

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Sữa này có tăng chiều cao cho con ko nhỉ


Dạ có chị ơi, e tìm hiểu sữa có bổ sung canxin tăng chiều cao tốt đó


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan

Kieu Phuong Le nói:


> Dạ có chị ơi, e tìm hiểu sữa có bổ sung canxin tăng chiều cao tốt đó


Mình cũng thử nh loại r mà thấy con ko tăng chiều cao mấy, thể để đổi sang sữa này cho con xem nào


----------



## HOA NGUYEN HUYNH

Giống bé nhà e luôn, đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con đi mom, sữa này con e đang uống ổn nè


----------



## Phan thị minh Thư

HOA NGUYEN HUYNH nói:


> Giống bé nhà e luôn, đổi sang sữa bubs organic cho con đi mom, sữa này con e đang uống ổn nè


Nhà mình cũng cho con uống sữa này, bé tăng cân đều chiều cao cũng phát triển


----------

